# Ironmaglabs new product!!! Superdmz 3.0!!



## chez (Dec 18, 2013)

The most powerful Designer blend ever from IronMagLabs is coming soon!

In the next few days IronMagLabs will release the most hardcore designer blend we have ever produced. This new blend possesses more muscle and strength building effects than ever before. A familiar IronMagLabs name is coming back but its reformulation will be better than ever. This newly enhanced blend will have three of the strongest legal designer compounds in just one capsule!

Coming very soon~*IronMagLabs Super DMZ RX 3.0*



*Super DMZ RX 3.0* contains a synergistic and potent blend of 10 mg Methystenbolone, 10 mg Dimethazine and 10 mg Alpha-1.

*Dimethazine* was a prescribed anabolic at one time therefore we have human trials in which this steroid was used. This compound has been around since 1962 when it was presented in the literature. Early on it was sold under the Roxilon brand name. Dimethazine is basically an oral Masterone (drostanolone propionate). Published reports indicate that Dimethazine possesses an androgenic rating of 96 and an anabolic rating of 210. Dimethazine is a strong anabolic compound that adds lean body mass rapidly. Furthermore it seems to possess little to no estrogenic or progestational activity.

*Methylstenbolone* possesses an androgenic rating of 170 and a whopping anabolic rating of 660. Research dating back to the mid 1960's proves that Methylstenbolone has a greater muscle building effect than Anadrol or Dianabol mg to mg. Methylstenbolone is an active and orally-bioavailable DHT-derived compound that resists metabolic breakdown. As a result, Methylstenbolone has a long acting pharmacokinetic profile and exceptional potency. It does not aromatize into any estrogenic compound and has no affinity for the progesterone receptor, so estrogen and progesterone receptor mediated side effects are unlikely.

*Alpha-1* is a methylated version of 1-AD and also has a significant conversion to the exceedingly strong but banned Methyl 1-Testosterone (M1T). M1T was arguably one of the most powerful designer steroids to ever hit the OTC market. Therefore, Alpha-1 possesses two distinct and powerful anabolic pathways that will produce rapid and profound gains in muscle mass and power

*IronMagLabs Super DMZ RX 3.0* is a powerhouse designer blend unlike any other that will illicit the most amazing and rapid gains in lean body mass, strength and sheer power. 

Advanced users may use 2 capsules daily in divided doses for 4-6 weeks. Newer users may use 1 capsule daily for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## chez (Dec 19, 2013)

Logging Opportunity...


http://www.ugbodybuilding.com/showthread.php?p=147031


----------

